# Bad internet deal cost me $650.00!



## urko99 (Mar 30, 2009)

I posted a *"Wanted to buy"*, (which is still active), on this Website for *JBL 4602 floor wedge monitors* and got a reply from a guy by the name of *"Ron Babin" *out of Moncton N.B. I made the deal for 650.00 for 3 monitors, and paid him via PayPal including shipping in early August and I have not seen the monitors yet. All I've heard from this scumbag is nothing but excuses via email and phone conversations.
I filed a claim with PayPal, and they voted in my favor, but still could not get me my money back because he drained his accounts and thier claim process took until September the 5th. This guy had an ebay account in good standing, but because of this bad transaction, both his ebay and PayPal accounts have been Frozen, and I'm s__t out of luck!
This goes to show you that PayPal isn't as secure as you think it is, because of it's drawn out claim process allows thieves to pull the money out before PayPal can retrieve it!
I've notified the O.P.P. and they had no luck to tracing this guy and the local R.C.M.P. detachment in Moncton NB, will not return my calls. I do believe that law enforcement can contact ebay or PayPal directly to trace members contact information but they won't in my case for some reason unknown!
His ebay handle is "nique9tp", and his email is "[email protected]". He was obviously cruising this forum and some of you may know of him, so be very wary dealing with this guy because he is nothing but a thief!.
This may also be a case of stolen identity on ebay. I have talked to him on the phone, and I have left messages, but he is no longer returning my calls. This is classic internet Fraud and our Law enforcement agencies in this country will not even look into it! What the hell do we pay taxes for!
In summary,My frustration is at an all time high, and I will be practicing Face to Face transactions more often, and it's people like this that spoil great forums like this one, for everyone else. I thought that all the good and honest members should know about my misfortune, so that they dont get taken like I did! You just don't know!


----------



## Big_Daddy (Apr 2, 2009)

Sorry to hear this. Hope that d-bag gets caught. Thanks for posting.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Sorry to hear about this bad transaction. Is he a member on here ? Whats his username?


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Is this guy a member here or a visitor that contacted you? If he has a username here I will ban him. Unregistered visitors are not allowed to contact members via PM or email for this very reason. If you know the username PM me.


----------



## urko99 (Mar 30, 2009)

I'm not sure if he's a member or not. He never mentioned that he was. This was the only site that I posted a W.T.B. Thank's for the support.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

I found this site via Google. Seems to be the same guy:

http://www.canuckaudiomart.com/userfeedback.php?user_id=15421


----------



## urko99 (Mar 30, 2009)

Yes, It seems that it is. I should add that he answered security questions through his Ebay correspondence, and he sounded very ligit and he knew what he was talking about. That is how he gained my trust. I also should post his Phone number It's 506 862 8676. His message system replies to a "Ron Babin". There is also a Ron Babin listed in Moncton NB on "Magellan Street". The phone number listed to that address, is not the same as the one posted above. I tried calling that number but had no responses. Thanks for sending the link. It seems that this is the same guy. I'll try contacting him through that website. Wish me luck.


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

It's very unfortunate that these things happen, and they will continue to happen even when we try to make it as safe as possible. My only advise is always try to make it some kind of local deal even if it means up to a 3-4 hour drive. This becomes impossible sometimes when it is a rare item that does not come up very often. I have done it myself, fortunately things always worked out. But I always try to meet up with someoen of possible.

Also, as we grow here things will get better. Many people here have now proven themselves to be very reputable and as time goes on that list will grow larger and larger. Eventaully we will have a very large pool of trustworthy buyers and sellers.


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2009)

Have you called the police in Moncton? If you haven't: try them. They may be willing to help. Especially if your correspondence is well documented.


----------



## Swee_tone (Mar 23, 2009)

GuitarsCanada said:


> It's very unfortunate that these things happen, and they will continue to happen even when we try to make it as safe as possible.
> 
> Also, as we grow here things will get better.


Thanks for your efforts, and the great site. Much appreciated.


----------



## urko99 (Mar 30, 2009)

I have called The R.C.M.P. detachment in Moncton it went to message with no Reply.


----------



## urko99 (Mar 30, 2009)

Thanks "bagpipe" for the link. I just registered on that site and Reported him to the administrator. Hopefully, something will come of it. As you Register, you must provide all of you contact information. Maybe in this case they will release it to me or the authorities.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

urko99....I hope you can get this resolved. 

These kinds of things make my blood boil.

Good Luck

Keep us posted.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## SteveS (Apr 25, 2006)

Did you use your credit card through Paypal?

If so contact them. If this guy didn't send you anything then they will likely refund your money.

I was almost taken once on a $3200 amp and only got my money back because I paid with my Visa card. I won't buy anything off the internet unless I use Paypal and/or a credit card.

Good luck man...


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

urko99 said:


> I have called The R.C.M.P. detachment in Moncton it went to message with no Reply.


I have encountered in years past similar with police but found out later that they had been part of a "larger involved operation". Granted it WOULD have been nice had they mentioned a "thanks for the report" at least >.< However, it could be for them "one more call, log it and set for call back later".


----------



## urko99 (Mar 30, 2009)

Thank you all for your support and advice. I believe Member "Steve S" said it best, is to use your credit card to pay with PayPal. At least you are better protected than using your bank account. Thanks


----------



## SteveS (Apr 25, 2006)

urko99 said:


> I have called The R.C.M.P. detachment in Moncton it went to message with no Reply.




I'd call them again and be a bit more persistant. The squeaky wheel gets the grease.

You never know what can happen if you can talk them into taking a minute and paying this guy a visit....


He may be a bit more cooperative if he knows the police are involved.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

SteveS said:


> I'd call them again and be a bit more persistant. The squeaky wheel gets the grease.
> 
> You never know what can happen if you can talk them into taking a minute and paying this guy a visit....
> 
> ...


Is it just me or does anyone else find it disturbing that *any call *to the RCMP goes to voicemail. I don't expect them to send out the swat team, or even a rookie beat cop for that matter, but can't they at least answer the phone?


----------



## Pneumonic (Feb 14, 2008)

bagpipe said:


> I found this site via Google. Seems to be the same guy:
> 
> http://www.canuckaudiomart.com/userfeedback.php?user_id=15421


Pretty obvious it's the same guy. Hopefully this thief is found and other's don't fall victim to his kind.

http://www.canuckaudiomart.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=13340


- Kerry


----------



## SteveS (Apr 25, 2006)

Sneaky said:


> Is it just me or does anyone else find it disturbing that *any call *to the RCMP goes to voicemail. I don't expect them to send out the swat team, or even a rookie beat cop for that matter, but can't they at least answer the phone?




NOBODY ANSWERS THE PHONE ANYMORE!!!! 

We're living in voice mail hell....


----------



## urko99 (Mar 30, 2009)

I finally talked to the Moncton R.C.M.P. detachment and they said that my local O.P.P. constable that I contacted originally, is the one that has to contact them,(R.C.M.P.), on my behalf,(Procedure). Then they will share all correspondence between me and the "thief", and decide if they want to persue this further.(wouldn't want to put them out of thier way!)
I've got a call to them now and waiting for thier reply. (O.P.P. constable on afternoons) I will post any important developments.

................I'm not gonna let this one go! Thanks, SteveS


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

urko99 said:


> ................I'm not gonna let this one go! Thanks, SteveS


Good for you...seriously :bow:

In all honesty, I think the SWAT team is a great idea....it isn't going to happen (obviously) but what a rude awakening if it did !

All the best on this.

Dave


----------



## Overt1 (Aug 31, 2009)

how did you pay him via paypal? credit card, echeck, bank transfer?  i would never do any transaction without my credit card. if it happens to be fraud, the credit card company can just backcharge paypal


----------



## urko99 (Mar 30, 2009)

Yes PayPal. As mentioned earlier in the post. I didn't know about the credit card garauntee or I would have done it that way. I was under the Impression that PayPal is a safe way to send money. They don't tell you about the loopholes. A hard lesson to learn without a doubt. But good advice for the membership to learn from for their future transactions.:sport-smiley-002:


----------



## Evilmusician (Apr 13, 2007)

This sucks man ! I hate jobbers like that ,I hope he gets his someday real soon! 

:sport-smiley-002:


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

It takes a real gentleman to call this a "bad internet deal". I hope you can some justice. Good luck man.


----------



## urko99 (Mar 30, 2009)

*I am happy to report that I finally recieved the three monitors from "Ron Babin" yesterday, October 19th, 2 1/2 months after I shipped him the money. *I have to thank publically, *Constable Kathy Soulierre of the Techumseh Police Detachment,* on her efforts, or I wouldn't have these speakers today. It was only because of her "encouraging conversation" with mister Babin that managed to convince him to "ship the goods" or "cough up the money", or face the wrath of the R.C.M.P.'s local detachment in Moncton NB. The conversation took place on October 14th, and the "goods" were on the truck by Friday the 16th!
I've learned a lot through this transaction, mostly from the great membership on this thread, to help encourage and keep my persistence up, and to not let this crud get away with this crime.

I wish to personally thank all of you for your support!


----------



## Big_Daddy (Apr 2, 2009)

urko99 said:


> *I am happy to report that I finally recieved the three monitors from "Ron Babin" yesterday, October 19th, 2 1/2 months after I shipped him the money. *I have to thank publically, *Constable Kathy Soulierre of the Techumseh Police Detachment,* on her efforts, or I wouldn't have these speakers today. It was only because of her "encouraging conversation" with mister Babin that managed to convince him to "ship the goods" or "cough up the money", or face the wrath of the R.C.M.P.'s local detachment in Moncton NB. The conversation took place on October 14th, and the "goods" were on the truck by Friday the 16th!
> I've learned a lot through this transaction, mostly from the great membership on this thread, to help encourage and keep my persistence up, and to not let this crud get away with this crime.
> 
> I wish to personally thank all of you for your support!


That's great news!!! Now, let's have a blanket party for Mr. Babin.:smile:


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

good for you! :smilie_flagge17:


----------



## SteveS (Apr 25, 2006)

That's great to hear! :food-smiley-004:

Good for you.


----------



## GP_Hawk (Feb 23, 2007)

hwopv Way to go and yes, thanks to Constable Kathy Soulierre of the Techumseh Police Detachment for her encouraging words! If Babin is reading this, which I'm sure he is, don't be a scumbagkkjuw


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

Cheers to the law enforcement officers involved, good for you getting your merchandise and *Ron Babin is a piece of trash in my book*.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Let this be a lesson to everyone. Try to deal with established members here. *DO NOT* post your email address in threads. If you do, that opens it up to non-members to contact you. It is not a 100% guarantee that a deal will not go bad, but it gives you a little comfort zone if they have been a member here for a while.


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

I am glad everything worked out but The guy is still a scumbag, and he will do it again.

I had a bad transaction through Ebay once and YES the credit card company did come through, but i would check with your card company too find out if they do.

Nothing is 100 % when dealing with transactions over the internet, but it sure helps to deal with people in a forum that others know and have had deals with.

I could not send money overseas, if something went wrong you would not have much of a chance resolving the problem.

but i am glad this turn out well for you.

Rick


----------



## cale0906 (Apr 15, 2006)

Great to hear everything worked out !!!


----------



## db62 (Sep 18, 2007)

Congratulations - that's really great news. You may want to try to contact Constable Kathy Soulierre's superiors and acknowledge how grateful you are for her assistance. If you do it by email or letter it's frequently the sort of thing that gets put into an HR file. Just a thought. Congrats again!


----------



## urko99 (Mar 30, 2009)

Already in Process! Thanks


----------



## urko99 (Mar 30, 2009)

Hello Recardo



I just want to let you know on how much Constable Soulliere helped me in retrieving what I bought on the internet. The case was "pretty complicated to say the least", but she stuck it out to make sure I recieved what I paid for.





*Here is an original posting I listed in Gutar Canada Forum;*


I posted a "Wanted to buy", (which is still active), on this Website for JBL 4602 floor wedge monitors and got a reply from a guy by the name of "Ron Babin" out of Moncton N.B. I made the deal for 650.00 for 3 monitors, and paid him via PayPal including shipping in early August and I have not seen the monitors yet. All I've heard from this scumbag is nothing but excuses via email and phone conversations.
I filed a claim with PayPal, and they voted in my favor, but still could not get me my money back because he drained his accounts and thier claim process took until September the 5th. This guy had an ebay account in good standing, but because of this bad transaction, both his ebay and PayPal accounts have been Frozen, and I'm s__t out of luck!
This goes to show you that PayPal isn't as secure as you think it is, because of it's drawn out claim process allows thieves to pull the money out before PayPal can retrieve it!
I've notified the O.P.P. and they had no luck to tracing this guy and the local R.C.M.P. detachment in Moncton NB, will not return my calls. I do believe that law enforcement can contact ebay or PayPal directly to trace members contact information but they won't in my case for some reason unknown!
His ebay handle is "nique9tp", and his email is "[email protected]". He was obviously cruising this forum and some of you may know of him, so be very wary dealing with this guy because he is nothing but a thief!.
This may also be a case of stolen identity on ebay. I have talked to him on the phone, and I have left messages, but he is no longer returning my calls. This is classic internet Fraud.
In summary,My frustration is at an all time high, and I will be practicing Face to Face transactions more often, and it's people like this that spoil great forums like this one, for everyone else. I thought that all the good and honest members should know about my misfortune, so that they dont get taken like I did! You just don't know!

*Now here is the end result of this transaction; *

I am happy to report that I finally recieved the three monitors from "Ron Babin" yesterday, October 19th, 2 1/2 months after I shipped him the money. I have to thank publically, Constable Kathy Soulierre of the Techumseh O.P.P. Police Detachment, on her efforts, or I wouldn't have these speakers today. It was only because of her "encouraging conversation" with mister Babin that managed to convince him to "ship the goods" or "cough up the money", or face the wrath of the R.C.M.P.'s local detachment in Moncton NB. The conversation took place on October 14th, and the "goods" were on the truck by Friday the 16th!
I've learned a lot through this transaction, mostly from the great membership on this thread, to help encourage and keep my persistence up, and to not let this crud get away with this crime.

I wish to personally thank all of you for your support! 


*Ricardo;

This is a success story, one of the few that make it through and should be posted for all of the Constables to see.
Not only to commend Contable Soulliere, but with some persistance, the details of this Internet crime can be used as a tool for future cyber crimes.

Many thanks again for all your efforts!*


----------



## Big_Daddy (Apr 2, 2009)

I'm glad this all worked out, John. And I'm looking forward to hearing these monitors. :smile:


----------



## liddokun (Oct 20, 2009)

This is a very enlightening post. I'm glad that you were able to sort this out. 

On a related note, I once had a bad internet deal, although I was the seller in this case. I ended up selling a wah pedal to someone in the states, and the wah pedal got damaged in shipment. A switch had broken off. Needless to say, the buyer files a paypal conflict with me, demanding his money back. I tell him I'd be glad to, if he shipped the pedal back to me, and I'd cover the return shipping as well. At this point, the dude says he'll leave my "piece of shit by the curb and you can come and pick it up once I get my money back".

Needless to say he never got his money back. 
I guess it does really teach you a lesson about trying to be careful when dealing with the internet. I was lucky in my case, and so were you.
Cheers


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Did you get any more communication from this Ron Babin character, or did he just send the monitors? I thought he might have come up some creative excuse on why he didn't ship your monitors in the first place, before you were forced to get the police involved. :smile:


----------



## urko99 (Mar 30, 2009)

I've heard nothing since he shipped the monitors. He had every excuse you could Imagine, but in the end, *Excuses are as good as the person giving them.* It leads me to believe that he is the "Ipitamy of Disfunctionality". and a victim, only of his own doing. Maybe this will be a wake-up call for him so he can follow the right path. Who Knows.


----------



## aloysius (Feb 15, 2009)

This thread kept me coming back for more, like a good book. At the last post of every page I found myself clicking "next page" thinking "man I hope they get this guy!"

I'm really glad it turned out well in the end for the OP. Dishonesty like this I find very disturbing. 

michael


----------



## Gunny (Feb 21, 2006)

I had a guy fail to deliver on a MOD speaker in an eBay transaction. Not a large amount of money. I used Paypal (which is tied to my MasterCard).
After a while I began to send emails to the seller. He finally replied with a sob story about being out of work, etc etc. I was about to go on a vacation so I told him I'd give him a few weeks to straighten things out. When I returned from vacation, I emailed him again and got no reply...several times. I initiated a complaint through eBay - total waste of time. I initiated one through Paypal - another total waste of time. I contacted my credit card company and they immediately credited me the full amount of money paid (incl the amount assigned to shipping). They said they'd go after the deadbeat seller.

If your Paypal is tied to your credit card, maybe this solution would apply to you as well??


----------



## Gunny (Feb 21, 2006)

I had a guy fail to deliver on a MOD speaker in an eBay transaction. Not a large amount of money. I used Paypal (which is tied to my MasterCard).
After a while I began to send emails to the seller. He finally replied with a sob story about being out of work, etc etc. I was about to go on a vacation so I told him I'd give him a few weeks to straighten things out. When I returned from vacation, I emailed him again and got no reply...several times. I initiated a complaint through eBay - total waste of time. I initiated one through Paypal - another total waste of time. I contacted my credit card company and they immediately credited me the full amount of money paid (incl the amount assigned to shipping). They said they'd go after the deadbeat seller.

If your Paypal is tied to your credit card, this is a potential solution for anybody.


----------



## urko99 (Mar 30, 2009)

Thanks for your input. This had been Previously mentioned in the thread. A hard lesson to learn indeed. It just goes to show you on how Ebay and PayPal dumps the resposibility on credit card companies and dodges the risk themselves. However, they will be the first to mention on how secure thier system is. Pure scam!


----------



## Hypno Toad (Aug 1, 2009)

Some people..

You should never have any excuses for those sorts of things. If you're going to do an online deal, you should have any resources you need put aside and ready _before_ you do the deal. And the people who steal your money and give you excuses for it, well then you're a thief and a liar.


----------



## urko99 (Mar 30, 2009)

Having a hard time trying to follow what you're saying here Hypno Toad. Could you elaborate a little more? Thanks


----------



## flashPUNK (Feb 16, 2006)

urko99 said:


> *I am happy to report that I finally recieved the three monitors from "Ron Babin" yesterday, October 19th, 2 1/2 months after I shipped him the money. *I have to thank publically, *Constable Kathy Soulierre of the Techumseh Police Detachment,* on her efforts, or I wouldn't have these speakers today. It was only because of her "encouraging conversation" with mister Babin that managed to convince him to "ship the goods" or "cough up the money", or face the wrath of the R.C.M.P.'s local detachment in Moncton NB. The conversation took place on October 14th, and the "goods" were on the truck by Friday the 16th!
> I've learned a lot through this transaction, mostly from the great membership on this thread, to help encourage and keep my persistence up, and to not let this crud get away with this crime.
> 
> I wish to personally thank all of you for your support!


Tecumseh is my home town - so i'm glad they were of help to you!
I'm also happy to see that you were able to get your speakers dude - i've been fortunate enough to have good luck with transactions - some recently were very high dollar - thats a lot of trust to put in someone you don't know.

Hopefully this hasn't turned you off from buying/selling here.


----------



## urko99 (Mar 30, 2009)

Quite the opposite, the Forum and the integrity of it's members provides a more of a safe-haven for buying, providing you follow certain guidelines. It's clear that this scumbag got my info from the forum, from a simple google search. I'm making proper adjustments to correct any future transactions and posting often to update this thread so others don't fall into the predicament I did. Knowledge is power. It's the least I can do.


----------



## enixer (May 25, 2011)

I was so sorry to hear about what happened, but extremely happy that everything was sorted out with the help of police. It's unfortunate that suing the guy for the extra troubles wouldn't have been worth the time and effort. He might reconsider doing this type of thing if every time it costs him hundreds of dollars in damages.


----------



## Dennis (Jan 6, 2010)

As somebody posted earlier, this thread made a great read! I started reading it thinking "Oh man, that poor guy got ripped off and it looks like he's screwed" then as I kept reading I was cheered to see all the responses you got with useful tips and info. The when I got to the part where you actually got your speakers I was thrilled for you. I've watched plenty of movies that didn't have as much of a good story arc as this thread! Very happy that you got it resolved.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Wow, great to read a happy ending to one of these stories. They are rare.


----------



## Incognito (Jan 5, 2012)

Good Stuff.


----------

